# Alternatives to Cosequin?



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

I've seen dogs use the human glucosamine chondroitin but you would have to double check with your vet to make sure its okay and the dosage of it. It differs between dog-made and human-made.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Did you try Costco? http://www.costco.com/health-care.html


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We use Dausaquin ASV which is about that price. I ran out a couple weeks ago and need to reorder.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Walmart actually has the brand name Cosequin DS for a lot cheaper than anywhere else. It is not the cheap knock off, it is the real thing, real packaging etc. 

And yes, a lot of people use human glucosamine chondroitin, just make sure it does not have any added ingredients or vitamins which are targeted for humans only.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone - the thing is, WalMart, Costco whatever - they all come out to about the same per pill.

Walmart = $.30 each
Costco = $.277 each
ValletPet = $.272 each (no tax)

I guess that's just what it's going to be for the brand name.

I was thinking generic ($.07/pill @Sams Club) - but maybe it just won't do?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually use Missing Link Hip & Joint Formula and it works really well for my almost 14 year old girl.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Missing-Link-Ultimate-Hip-Joint/dp/B000SSP400/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1411067087&sr=1-1&keywords=Missing+Link+Ultimate+Hip[/ame]

The 5 lbs bag lasts a long time. You do need to keep it in the fridge or freezer.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Do you have a physical Costco location near you? The Costcos in my area have recently started carrying bottles of Cosequin DS in the warehouses for $40 a bottle, and it frequently goes on sake for about $32. When it's on sale in the store, they usually offer it on the website for about $20 less for the two bottle package than what they're offering right now.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

bj's wholesale club has it for 39.99


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

If those $40 bottles are *250 count DS (double strength)* those are good prices! The online prices shown don't come close.

BJs - 132 count = $29 ($.227/pill)
Cosequin DS Plus MSM Joint Health Supplement for Dogs, 132 Scored Chewable Tablets - BJ's Wholesale Club

Costco - 360 count = $100 - ($.277/pill) but maybe they have something different in stores.
$40 for 250 count = $.16/pill which is *significantly* less!!!!!!!!!
It would be worth joining there just for that alone.

Best I've found online so far is ValleyPet at $68/bottle 250 count DS - Cosequin DS Chewable Tabs 250 ct. + free Dermaquin Plus 8 oz. Nutramax Laboratories (Supplements -

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Stitch2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been looking into this too for my 12 year old golden. Costs are so UP there. I've been buying dasquin off amazon as it's $20 cheaper than at my vets, but that plus the $60 a month for Deramaxx... It's just too much! I've looked into using "human" supplements, as well. Let us know what you decide on that. 

Fostermom: I'm curious about the supplements you said you use.. is it a powder? How is it used?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I get mine ,for kooper at bj's, sometimes they have a coupon.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My Bear had bilateral TPLOs a year ago, so he will ALWAYS be taking fish oil and glucosamine supplements. We use human grade, and our dosage and brands have been double checked by about three vets. 

We get 320 count, 1200 mg Fish Oil from CVS (CVS Fish Oil Softgels 1200 mg Value Size - CVS pharmacy) for ~$25.00 and we try to time it during their buy one get one free sale. So we get 640 pills for $25.00 which comes to only *$0.04 cents per pill* (or $0.08 if you get it not on sale). He takes 8 of these a day so that's $0.64 a day (or $0.32 on sale). 

We get the 120 count Glucosomine/Chondroitin/MSM supplements (CVS Glucosamine Chondroitin Caplets Triple Strength with MSM - CVS pharmacy) for ~$35.00. That's about *$0.30 per pill*. These don't normally go on sale during the buy one get one free. :uhoh: Bear takes 2 pills a day so that's $0.59 per day. 

Lastly, due to his high fish oil dosage, Bear has to take vitamin E so that his body has enough and the fish oil doesn't deplete his reserves. We do 1 pill of 400 IU per day. This is a 250 count bottle for only $15.00 (CVS Vitamin E 400 Iu Softgels - CVS pharmacy) so that's *$0.06 per pill* per day. 

Since these are all human pills and not tasty chews, we use two hot dogs each day to "hide" the pills. We get cheap hot dogs that are about $6 for 20 count. That's $0.60 for the hot dogs each day. 

Our dosages are extremely high, but most dogs will have a lower dosage, and can spread out their supply. 

For us, we spend ~$1.89 per day on pills and pill pockets.


----------

